# Pen ideas



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm having an issue setting up a pen outside my goat shed. I do not have pasture fenced in yet due to our terrain and sheer cost of setting up the fence. I have the ability to sink about half my posts on my new goat pen in the ground with cement, the rest I am going to have to use t-posts. 

Has anyone used a combo of t-posts and wood posts with wire stock panels? (and electric as well on the inside). How did this work out for you? I have 3 goats, and the pen is not huge but not small and they'll have 24/7 access to their large goat shed as well (13x17ft). My major concern is my boer/nubian doeling (mostly boer) who has a great talent for jumping. I also have 2 Pygmy does who are not the worlds greatest jumpers. 

How secure is your t-post pen? It'll be a small portion, about 1 1/2 sides of my pen in t-posts and stock panels.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My pens are nothing but T-Posts and goat panels, posts are in the ground 2 feet and spaced every 4-5 feet, panels secured on the inside of the posts with t-clips. The goat panels are 4'x16' and are the same as cattle panels except they have smaller squares.
3 boys and 6 girls have yet to bend the panels or go over them.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

That is very much reassuring liz  About half my pen will be t-posts, maybe 10 posts in total. I'm thinking now the idea for the large pasture is just goat panels and t-posts. Hmmmmm. It would be cheaper and easier to put up for us.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I went with the goat panels mainly because of my mini babies being able to get thru the cattle panels....and my boys would get their heads stuck in them. The goat panels are 2x the amount of the stock panels though.....I sold 7 kids that year to finance the pens, my ground is rocky and very uneven and once the t-posts are in the ground, they don't move and once the panels are secured, they don't move unless you move them.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha sounds like us! We have hilly, rocky terrain and in some places we ARE able to sink wood posts but at a cost, as in back breaking work. I can't get the goat panels unfortunately so I'll likely have to stick with the stockyard ones (small holes at the bottom, larger at the top) which are $30 for 16ft.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IF you check at the right time, TSC will sometimes have the panels on sale and with T-Posts, check local scrap yards, you may be able to find very good used ones at half the price of new.


----------

